# Jungle Carpet Python



## P. Novak (May 12, 2008)

I will be getting a young JCP soon, and was wondering what kind of plants would be ok to put in his cage. I want her terrarium to be planted. So I need something that won't really outgrow a 3x3x2 enclosure, but will be strong enough to withstand a carpet crawling on it. 

I've read the basics. Like temperature: 90 on hot side, 80 on cool side, and 95-100 basking. Humidity 50-60%. No UVB necessary. So far so good? Any other tips or reccomendations would be great.


----------



## Meaningless End (May 13, 2008)

best tip or recomendation i can give you is go with fake plants.  it will make cage cleaning way easyer when small.. and when fulll grown theres not a plant thats going to be able hold the snake.. anything live will be distroyed.
but you can still set it up to look realy nice and naturalistic using grapevine with fake plants...

not saying you cant do it with live plants... but i realy doubt things are going to go the way you think they are if you try to do it.

if i was going to pick a plant it would be a ficus that you just keep realy well trimed.

theyre realy not hard to take care of. im sure youll do totaly fine and have very few probloms.. there hardy snakes and allot of fun to keep.  check out this picture i took of my bredli yesterday.. i realy like this pic


----------



## P. Novak (May 13, 2008)

Awesome thanks! I just wanted plants for decorations, I was going to use nice big branches for her to climb on. So a 3x2x2 or 3x2x2 would be good for an adult female JCP right?

Also, are my temps right? I was thinking about using a halgoen bulb as a day/basking light and then a red heating bulb as a night light. 


GREAT LOOKING SNAKE and awesome picture as well. I will definately be posting pics of mine as soon as I get it. Would you mind posting some more of your enclosures?


----------



## ZooRex (May 13, 2008)

^ Sounds good, heres some pics of my snake and his set up.










Its a 40breeder 36x18x18. My guy is alittle over 4" so he could use an up grade. As far as plants go, photos works great and it really helps with humidity. As long as its alive and green, I figure the humidity is right, and as a result have gotten several perfect sheds. For a female long term, you might want to think about a larger enclousre, 4x2x2 would be great, seeing as they get a bit larger then males. As far as temps go, I try to have about 90-95 basking/hot hide and room temp on cool side. Multiple levels and surfaces alow for a large temp gradient.http://www.acreptiles.com Has a really nice care sheet for carpets. Good luck, these are some really rewarding snakes ~ Rex


----------



## Meaningless End (May 15, 2008)

YES.. anthony carponetto is the man.. i hadent ever read that care sheet before but its definatly the best one on carpets ive read.. 

one thing i want to mention.. dont be afraid if you end up with a picky eater... you probrbaly wont because most of them are great about it but ocationaly you will get one that will stop eating threw the winter and things like that.. its normal... dont freak out.. i actually had a male Irian jaya that went 7 months withoubt food and didnt loose a ounce.. i miss this snake. 





thats a old pic from like 2 years ago.  those are the first carpets i was able to breed..


----------



## P. Novak (May 20, 2008)

I took the plunge and am now a new owner of a young female jungle carpet python. I got her 2 days ago. I'll have pics up when I get home from work.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 5, 2008)

Alright so I got the cage, snake, branches, temperatures, everything. Except plants! I'm definately going to use 1 or 2 photos(sp?), but I also want something stalky or bushy that would fit in a 3' x 3' x 2' cage. Any ideas please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnharper (Jun 6, 2008)

You could put a perch or in the cage and wrap some fake plants around it. I have around 13 carpets and they are by far my favorite snake to breed and keep. My collection consist of jungles and coastals.

John Campbell


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I got a little impatient and bought some plants that need low light, so they should do fine, but just in case is there anyway to artificially light your plants?

I'm not a big fan on fake plants.. :wall:


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 6, 2008)

There are a few live plants you can use, but by the time they are large enough to hold an adult carpet, they will have outgrown your enclosure. You can do the pothos vine, and drape that around the perches. It is tough and should fare well.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 7, 2008)

Are there any natural looking flower pots or something similar that I can plant a pothos into?


----------

